# Spaying



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

At what age should you get a female fixed?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

depends on you and your Vet. Delta is just shy of 6 months and was intoday getting spayed. 

some vets say they should have their first season before they get spayed as it is ment to prevent mamary cancer. 

which is what both my mums cockers had when they were older. 

talk to your vet and see what they think.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Some vets say before first season, some say they should have a first season and be spayed in between first and second season. I gave up trying to make an informed decision in the end as, after hours of googling, I couldn't find anything definitive either way - there seemed to be pros and cons to both. In the end Flo was spayed after her first season as that is what our vet does - she wouldn't do an early spay. Another vet down the road would have spayed her early but I preferred the setup and facilities of the vet I was already with so went with their approach.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

*Very helpful*

Thank you, this is good info. I was going to do it after her first season. I thought I saw others here doing it earlier and thought I missed something. Need to save up some money. My old boy is on meds and it takes alot of cash to own dogs these days.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

j maree said:


> Thank you, this is good info. I was going to do it after her first season. I thought I saw others here doing it earlier and thought I missed something. Need to save up some money. My old boy is on meds and it takes alot of cash to own dogs these days.


My vet argued that it should be done after first season to allow the dog to mature both hormonally and physically and this reduced risk of age related incontinence. But if you had said you where spaying before first season I would have come up with other benefits  I don't think either choice is wrong. Though I don't like the spay at around 8 week option much.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will have to see which approach my vet favours x


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Had bramble spayed before her first season at 6 months, my vet advised it would be fine. I read good and bad information about it all the time before having it done and it does worry me that I did the right thing? She was absolutely fine after her op and I haven't had any problems with her so far, so am keeping everything crossed!

I'm not sure with small children I would have been able to deal with the mess and the kitchen is where she is confined when muddy etc., would have been to small for her to stay put in most of the time to avoid any mess?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

bramble said:


> Had bramble spayed before her first season at 6 months, my vet advised it would be fine. I read good and bad information about it all the time before having it done and it does worry me that I did the right thing? She was absolutely fine after her op and I haven't had any problems with her so far, so am keeping everything crossed!
> 
> I'm not sure with small children I would have been able to deal with the mess and the kitchen is where she is confined when muddy etc., would have been to small for her to stay put in most of the time to avoid any mess?


Nothing wrong with an early spay and plenty of vets recommend it so I wouldn't worry about whether you did the right thing or not - I just had a vet who didn't. A dog in season is a bit messy but we coped as we have stone floors throughout. If I had carpet down it would been another matter all together.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Been to vets today they said that if they thought Mabel was mature enough at 6months then they would do it otherwise to wait til after her first season so watch this space x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

My vet has a sign up saying that it's a myth that they have to have a season first.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

We have always spayed our dogs before their first season and the vet seems to think that's the way to do it, but in the end it doesn't seem to matter much or else why so many different opinions. There should be facts on either side. I think save up (dogs really are so expensive) and do it when you're ready and don't stress too much about it


----------

